

iTunes Connect is closed for the holidays (until Dec 29) - iradik
https://itunesconnect.apple.com/iTCHolidayShutdown.html

======
aculver
This shutdown happens every year and has at least one awesome effect for
consumers: Price schedules are determined before the holiday and locked down
from any changes until after the holiday. Since many game publishers are
providing _deep_ discounts during this period of time, this means you can take
your time making purchasing decisions without worrying that a sale price will
disappear if you don't buy right now.

Here are some examples of the amazing deals you can get in the App Store for
the next few days:

Gameloft: [http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/20/christmas-sale-gameloft-
do...](http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/20/christmas-sale-gameloft-doing-
the-99-thing/)

EA: [http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/20/christmas-sale-every-ea-
pu...](http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/20/christmas-sale-every-ea-published-
game-99-or-free/)

Telltale: [http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/19/christmas-sale-
basicallyte...](http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/19/christmas-sale-
basicallytelltales-entire-selection/)

Crescent Moon: [http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/19/christmas-sale-all-of-
cres...](http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/19/christmas-sale-all-of-crescent-
moons-games/)

Square Enix: [http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/22/christmas-sale-square-
enix...](http://toucharcade.com/2011/12/22/christmas-sale-square-enix-
edition/)

This year I ended up buying every title listed from Crescent Moon and a bunch
of titles from the others as well.

------
younata
Every iOS developer has been made aware of this for quite some time now. Most
of us knew it was coming before it was announced because they've been doing
this every year for quite some time now. The itunes connect/app approval team
needs a break. They work 51 weeks out of the year, including weekends (I've
had an app get approved on a Sunday). They deserve a vacation more than anyone
I know.

~~~
DrJokepu
Not to mention the insane hours they work. I had apps approved well after
midnight, California time.

~~~
latchkey
Wouldn't that be resolved by having people work rotating shifts?

~~~
themgt
There really aren't that many skilled, mentally healthy people who actually
_want_ to work overnight/holiday shifts. It's pretty much always the guy who
drew the shortest straw or desperately needs the night shift differential

~~~
mikeash
Are reviewers skilled?

~~~
DrJokepu
I had the opportunity to talk to two ladies from the review team in person at
a recent Apple event and my impression was that they really know what they're
doing.

~~~
mikeash
Weird given the completely ridiculous decisions that come out of that team. I
wonder if they're tremendously overworked or if the skill level of their staff
is wildly inconsistent.

------
citricsquid
and for those that don't have a clue what this is or what relevance in holds:

"iTunes Connect is a suite of web-based tools that allow you to submit and
manage your apps for distribution on the App Store and Mac App Store.

In iTunes Connect you can check the status of your contracts, set up your tax
and banking information, obtain sales and finance reports, request promotional
codes, and manage users, apps, metadata, and your In-App Purchase catalog."

[http://developer.apple.com/support/resources/itunes-
connect....](http://developer.apple.com/support/resources/itunes-connect.html)

